# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  On Call Driver Taxi driver

## Jim-Donna

Jim and I are looking for a "On Call" driver. Just for like an evening dinner out. :Smile:  Do you have a favorite driver?

----------


## Rumghoul

We looked for the same thing last year but really didn't find one.  There is one guy around TB - maybe Smiley?? who we ran into quite a bit. I think he also owns the jerk place about 1/2 way between Villa Arcadia and Calabash Bay.  I think he gave us his card and told us to call if we needed a ride - I will look for it.  Otherwise, if I see anyone while we are there I will pass it on when we get back.  By the way I hear they have new bikes at the villa!

----------


## Jim-Donna

New Bikes now that will be nice. Did you know that Jim and I carried the ond ones to the Villa? Last time we were there the tires kept going flat and the gears were a bit sticky. You could see they were well worn. LOL

----------


## Rumghoul

Yes - I knew you brought them.  Teddy sure enjoyed riding one around!!!  We used two bikes from the villa next door (the owner was there while we were there and was nice enough to lend us the bikes a couple times).

----------

